# Kage system 8 footer for New Holland ls 180



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

will the Kage system 8 footer be a good fit for my Ls 180 New Holland, anyone running one and how much is the cost, thanks


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

8 footer should be fine on a 180. Kage has a quote system on their website.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm running 3... 9 footers on 185's and could easily push a 10. One of my subs is pushing my 9 footer with an S160 , no problems. i buy boss plows so i only know the Kage is about 2500.00 but contact Kristin for an exact quote,
Steve


----------



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

so, just so i understand, your boss will fit the Kage pusher, right, if so will the Kage pusher fit on my XLS if i put one on my skid steer, if i ever figure it out


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a Kage 10' on my Bobcat S650 and love it. Plenty of power to push it. My cost was $6000 shipped because I got a discount from the SIMA Symposium last year. Basically saved my shipping costs.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Not sure if the xls will work due to the wings steel being thinner and mounting the brackets might be an issue


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

skywalker;1199315 said:


> so, just so i understand, your boss will fit the Kage pusher, right, if so *will the Kage pusher fit on my XLS* if i put one on my skid steer, if i ever figure it out


Why would you do that?! The XLS already has wings...

I was quoted $5600 for a 8' Kage and plow combo a couple weeks ago, ymmv depending on where your located and if there is a local dealer. The 8' should be a great match for that 180 you have.


----------

